# Installing 8.3 and 9.0 release via firewire



## masseker (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

Im trying to install freebsd FreeBSD via an external firewire DVD-ROM drive. With 8.3 I have no trouble getting to sysinstall, but when coming to install the sets with sysinstall, it says that it can*'*t find the install CD. With 9.0 it boots so far. Then when it*'*s about to enter sysinstall it ba*l*ks and I get a mountroot prompt. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 27, 2012)

9.0 doesn't install with sysinstall, but bsdinstall.
What does it say when you try to install 9.0? Can you try using another DVD drive, or even better, install from USB drive?


----------

